# my home made stand



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

sup guys.
i've been building a stand for a 135 gallon i made, but had no digital camera to take pics of the building in progress. anyway, comments would be nice. i built it out of 2x4's and bought some plywood for the top and bottom. this is a pic with the first coat of red mahogony stain. i will be putting 2 more coats as well as a clear gloss finish coat. hope you guys like it..


----------



## killerbee (Aug 18, 2004)

looking good so far.







btw watch out for the vortex thats opening up by the car


----------



## cmsCheerFish (Dec 17, 2004)

lookin great...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

killerbee said:


> looking good so far.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I just got sucked in..............Tracter beam ......









And The Stand Is looking Sweet !!! Great Job







Looks Familar :rasp:


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

ty everyone!


----------



## sadboy (Jan 6, 2005)

looks great but what is that in the background of the pic. 
I thought for a secound that I was having a flashback


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

my girlfriend didnt wanna be seen. rofl.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

just finished putting on the clear gloss coat to give it the shine. i should have a pic up by tomorrow.


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

looks great do you have plans to put other tanks or a wetdry beneath it?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Tank looks great!!!







But I would suggest a coat or two of wood protectant. During your stand's lifetime, it'll go through spills and drips which can corrupt the stregnth of the wood, plus can cause parts of the stand to warp out and make water levels uneven.

*Did that make sense? My mind just completely went blank while typing*


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

jasert39 said:


> looks great do you have plans to put other tanks or a wetdry beneath it?
> [snapback]1019131[/snapback]​


thanks for the comment. and yea i plan to put 2 20 gallon tanks below. they fit PERFECTLY in the space between the 2x4's..



RhomZilla said:


> Tank looks great!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey zilla. thanks. also the stain i used is also a wood sealer or protectant as you stated. i figured i'd spill cause no one's perfect and yeah, the clear gloss coat also works as a protector to protect the stain i put on. thanks for you concern and your comment! i will have another picture up shortly. and hopefully within the next week or so, a pic of it with my 135 gallon


----------



## Richy84 (Jan 1, 2005)

Looks great, I might be building one soon myself. (attempting rather)


----------



## ArtDMSU (Apr 30, 2005)

Looking great! Did you stain that yourself? You might think about getting some nice wood for the front and putting it around the wood you already have!


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

"my girlfriend didnt wanna be seen. rofl. "

so she melted?


----------



## GlassblowRBPown (Apr 4, 2005)

woa ok, just looked closer, it was edited, hehe sorry


----------



## jasert39 (May 1, 2003)

sorry but the vortex and the melting posts are priceless...you guys are killing me


----------



## weidjd (Feb 13, 2005)

Did she get sucked into a Blackhole?

THe stand will hold a truck. I would use a poly to protect it.


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

that looks like a very strong stand


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

ArtDMSU said:


> Looking great! *Did you stain that yourself? You might think about getting some nice wood for the front and putting it around the wood you already have!*
> [snapback]1020722[/snapback]​


yep stained it with my girlfriend. used minwax red mahogany stain. i put 3 coats on it, cause i wanted a nice deep red. it was originally all the 2x4/plywood color. and yes in the future i will be thinking of putting doors on it and possibly a 20 gallon tank or so.



weidjd said:


> Did she get sucked into a Blackhole?
> 
> *THe stand will hold a truck. I would use a poly to protect it.*
> [snapback]1020990[/snapback]​


i would hope it could hold a truck, figuring it'll hold 135 gallons of water + gravel etc...

and yes the stain is also a wood sealer. after staining i put on a clear gloss coat of polyurethane, bringing out the shine to the whole project. i will post a pic of it soon.



pinchy said:


> that looks like a very strong stand
> [snapback]1021000[/snapback]​


why thank you!


----------



## akamakaveli (May 4, 2005)

lookin good man, post up some pix of your tank all set up with your 10 p's in it. i need to see your red bellies in there.


----------



## aburnzi (Apr 19, 2005)

Ye that lookin gud..







I dont have a stand for my tank yet,I might just build 1 too.


----------



## viZual (Jan 16, 2005)

a pic with the stand/tank/rbps

http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.php?showtopic=84606


----------



## KRS one (May 28, 2004)

looks great!


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

you did a good job on the stand


----------



## King Oscar (Apr 5, 2005)

MR HARLEY said:


> killerbee said:
> 
> 
> > looking good so far.
> ...


http://www.piranha-fury.com/pfury/index.ph...=aquarium+stand
go there the stands look alike
anyways it looks realy nice post some more pics up when u finish it


----------



## pantast1c (Sep 7, 2003)

It's a pretty clean stand, can't see the nails and no wood is popping out. Everything is even! WOW...... you measured up everything pretty nicely.


----------



## marco (Jan 2, 2003)

thats halarious, i made my stand for my 110 gallon. the EXACT same way.......

i made my cabnets out of "Tung and Groove"


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Looking Good guys.


----------



## doctorvtec (May 15, 2004)

Nice stand man......


----------



## anthongy817 (May 3, 2005)

is the paint done with a brush? or did you spray it?


----------

